# How are your 2 year old looking?



## _jetset_ (26 October 2012)

I have two 2 year olds, one a Jazz x Weltmeyer filly who is looking very mature and the other is a Don Ricoss x Espri colt who still looks like a yearling! Both have lived out all winter last year and all summer (albeit a rubbish one!) and received the same feed, grass etc. 

My filly is staying out this winter with my four broodmares as she is going to be a pretty tall lady when she is older so I would like to look after her joints to the best of my ability, but I have brought the colt in for the winter mainly because his field companion has left. 

I will try to get some photos of them both this weekend... but does anyone have any photos of their 2 year olds at the moment?


----------



## Lgd (26 October 2012)

Nothing very recent but these are from the Futurity in July

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151087376537978.460986.673237977&type=1&l=d58f63e9ec

He is deceptive - from the side he looks quite mature but is anything but if you see him head on or close up.


----------



## EstherYoung (27 October 2012)

Ours has always been a bit of a weedy runt and you don't realise how tall he's got till you stand next to him. He looks a bit more mature one day and then reverts to yearling again the next:





In the pic above, the chestnut bottom also belongs to a 2yo and the bay is a yearling.

He's a rangy beast though - I think he's got a lot more growing to do:


----------



## koeffee (27 October 2012)

my 2yro, been out for summer, he is huge stands 16.2hh now, in for winter but out most days!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5955035.-2207520000.1351322314&type=3&theater


----------



## Maesfen (27 October 2012)

Two year old 






Yearling






Since those were taken, the yearling has shot up and beyond two the yr old even though they have similar size parents; I'm hoping she slows down else we're talking 17 hands plus eventually!


----------



## Rollin (27 October 2012)

Here is my Shagya Arab filly about 15.2hh we think she will make 16hh.


----------



## Spiderman (27 October 2012)

Here's one of mine who also lives out 24/7 all year round. This was taken about 4 weeks ago at his only outing since the Futurity as a foal.


----------



## wynter (27 October 2012)

My 2yr old ID has shot up so much since got her (end of june), she was about 13.1hh she is now bang on 15hh & is looking great compared to what she was like when i got her.












And here is my 2yr old Holsteiner filly, she is about 16.1hh.
















There are some very lovely 2yr olds so far


----------



## whirlwindhorses (27 October 2012)

My 2 yr old filly, she is an Appaloosa x Arab/TB, about 14.3hh to make 15.2hh.


----------



## legyield (29 October 2012)

This is my 2yo. She is about 14.1hh, hoping she will make 15hh. She still looks immature in my eyes, her legs don't seem chunky enough for her frame yet and she is still narrow chested for her build (which you can tell when you look at her from the front, not so much when from the side).

These were taken on the same day:












And admittedly, she still has quite the grass belly, but she lives out 24/7 all year round on a 40 acre field, but expect her to lose it over the winter.







Lovely seeing other's two year olds. I love comparing growth rates.


----------



## hobo (29 October 2012)

This is my 2 year old first one in the summer second one yesterday. She is carrying a bit to much weight but she only has 2 cups of balancer the rest is hay/haylage. I think she is what you would call bum high lol.


----------



## Hurricanelady (29 October 2012)

Not quite 2 (15 months old):







Doing very well on the grazing that's left, hay at night; and small amount of Thunderbrook base mix and dampened grass chaff.  Hopefully will stop growing somewhere between 16-17 HH!


----------



## Botters (29 October 2012)

Here is my 2 year old Gracie by Yarlands Summersong.

This was taken a few weeks ago and she is looking rather porky!


----------



## cblover (29 October 2012)

Here's my 2 yr old clyde x cob!  Teddy was 2 last July and growing like a mushroom.  This pic is from his first show as a 2 yr old (he'd done a couple as a yearling too) and the 2nd pic is from his 2nd show this year and the third pic is a ground work session with a friend.  He just seems to be getting bigger every day! lol


----------



## E13 (29 October 2012)

cblover, how tall is he??


----------



## rachyblue (29 October 2012)

My 2 year old Hanoverian (Medoc x Regazzoni), he is still very bum high, quite narrow at the chest, but plenty of bum! Stands just under 16hh.


----------



## cblover (29 October 2012)

E13 - Teddy is a good 15.2hh on his bum possibly bigger now and 15.2hh on his withers.  I have a 14.2hh cob at home too and wanted something slightly bigger.....erm think I may have got that! lol


----------



## loulabelle (29 October 2012)

Heres my 2 year old oldenburg filly, picture taken on Sat when I brought her  She currently standing 15.3 so I'm hoing to get a couple more inches out of her


----------



## Holly831 (29 October 2012)

Rocky aged 2 & 2 months with his companion my friends 2 year old . In theory these should end up the same height..









Just to show the current difference, Rocky is on the left and stands well over 16.1hh


----------



## tikino (29 October 2012)

here is my 2 yr old picture was taken 6 weeks ago at show he is 1/4 clydesdale 3/4 warmblood by toux barnum x renkum Ramon. Fergus is standing at 15h3 at the moment


----------



## GinnieRedwings (30 October 2012)

How is my 2 year old looking???? FAT at the moment (on nothing but bare paddock, hay & handful of Hi-Fi Lite with Multi vit supplement!!!) 

Max, born April 2010, Hanoverian x ISH (Bon Balou x Rich Rebel x Clover Hill) last week end, standing at about 16hh:







Max at the Norfolk Show in June:


----------



## ElleD (2 November 2012)

My 2 yr old is looking quite odd close up at the moment.  She's narrow chested and big bottomed.  

Pics in my albums cos I cant get them embedded here.  She's just short of 15hh at the moment and apparently will make 16 whe she matures.

Last show of our tiny showing season on Sunday which should be fun.


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2012)

Some lovely youngsters.

Loulabelle - just love that filly!


----------



## Worried1 (3 November 2012)

This is Roxy, some may remember I was very concerned about her last year as she looked quite poor.

Long story but the stud she was born at did a dire job and dropped her off at weaning in the November, looking like an RSPCA case, I was fighting a losing battle, full of worms all nutrition went into growing upwards not outwards!
Early summer I ran some bloods and more worm counts which were fine and I'm happy to say  We're normal and she now looks like this!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 November 2012)

Photos taken approx a month ago.


----------



## cloppy (3 November 2012)

Hollen Sunrise pure bred trakehner.


----------



## Amymay (5 November 2012)

Oooo Cloppy, box him up and send him down to me would ya???


----------



## elijahasgal (5 November 2012)

Got a super goodtimes x zenturio 2yo, she looked like a chunky and very mature horse as a yearling, and barely grew, until about 2 months ago, she is still broad and chunky, but is starting to "stretch" taller, neck longer, body longer, when I sorted rug for this year, was shocked she had grown 3 rug sizes!! (5'3weatherbeeta to 6'3 premier equine)  waiting on next year to see her really bloom


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (5 November 2012)

My appy X TB was 2 in may, is just 15hh currently starting to grow up a bit but still so narrow in front. How does everyone feel about rugging 2yo's? If someone could tell me how to post a pic?? i will add one
x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 November 2012)

Photo instructions. 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986

My boy will be rugged as he lives out and we often have rain plus strong, cold winds and that combination really chills.


----------



## ElleD (5 November 2012)

My girl is also rugged and out 247 as much as possible. 

Elijahasgal - know what you mean re growth. Iva didn't grow much between one and 2 but the stretch thing seems to have started this last wee while.  Be interesting to see what happens growth wise over winter.


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (5 November 2012)

Thanks for the photo info I will try and load one tonight. I am rugging mine although he is in at night just in a lightweight at the mo but it is so difficult to decide so he is neither to hot or to cold !!


----------



## cloppy (5 November 2012)

no amymay, sorry this ones a keeper.


----------



## Harriett (15 November 2012)

This is my 2 year old.













Hopefully links work!


----------

